# Sitting in the sink!!



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

View attachment 4319


Is someone gonna bath me or what?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry forgot to add photo or it didn't work for some reason- will try again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very sweet picture


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Rafferty has grown!!! Lovely pic


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a good boy to just sit there and wait!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Rafferty has grown!!! Lovely pic


Hi Sam
I think the way I've taken the photo makes his head look bigger than it is but he has grown quite a bit. Nearly 9 kg and 14 inches to his shoulder at the last count.
How has Binky recovered from her op? I bet she's as bouncy as normal now


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Marzi said:


> What a good boy to just sit there and wait!


I'd been brushing him on a table next to the sink and I think he thought he'd get out of the way of the brush by sitting in the sink  He had a drink out of the tap and then just sat there and waited to be lifted out, he's a bit big to wash in there now though he has had a paddle when he's had muddy feet!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

9kg!!? Big lad!! Baby Bracken is 6 kilos and 15 inches to the shoulder! I think she'll always be a little girl  Bracken's hair is growing over her eyes like Raffs at the moment so they're looking very similar!! Gorgeous pic!! Xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely boy waiting patiently... Love his name too


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Sam
> I think the way I've taken the photo makes his head look bigger than it is but he has grown quite a bit. Nearly 9 kg and 14 inches to his shoulder at the last count.
> How has Binky recovered from her op? I bet she's as bouncy as normal now


Hey Lynne
Yes our pups have grown up! Binky is 10kg, not sure on height, but she is sprouting up! She has recovered remarkably well thanks, all back to normal and thank goodness it is behind us!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> 9kg!!? Big lad!! Baby Bracken is 6 kilos and 15 inches to the shoulder! I think she'll always be a little girl  Bracken's hair is growing over her eyes like Raffs at the moment so they're looking very similar!! Gorgeous pic!! Xxx


Hi Laura
Need photographic evidence !!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When I was looking at the pic i was thinking he fits in the sink about as well as Jake does. I think we both need to move on to the shower. (of course Jake never just sits there like such a beautiful boy. He is trying to jump out the whole time)


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry Lynne I got myself locked out of here!!! Didn't get a pic of Bracken pre trim but this is her now:









Sat on top the cooker in the brightest room in the house and you still can't pick out the definition!! Black pups, :sigh:


----------

